# An open letter to Mr. Baril of CMPSA



## Gil

Mr. Baril,

I am more curious than concerned about your recent freedom of information act request to my department pertaining to my work schedule, vacation and sick time from 2006 to the present day.

What information could you possibly hope to learn with these documents? This is almost as childish and immature as your “no trespass” order that you attempted to have served to me and the entire membership of masscops.com a few years back.

I welcome your response either via replying to this thread or via email. Be advised that any communication you do send will be posted in this thread.

I look forward to hearing what you have to say on the matter.


----------



## topcop14

Someone really needs to move out of his mom's basement.


----------



## 263FPD

topcop14 said:


> Someone really needs to move out of his mom's basement.


You would have to have a real job to do that. McDonald's only goes so far when you are torn between rent and that sparkly new All-LED bar light. Nice to see that some people still have lots of time on their hands to engage in harrasing behaviour, no matter how weak their attempt might be.


----------



## jettsixx

I heard through the vine that Mr. Baril had a nice encounter with a trooper either last week or the week before. Ya I am just jealous because his "cruiser" has more lights than mine does. I saw his car about a month ago, I really thought it was a state unit. Silver with led bar on the roof. I really wish I got a pic of it. Oh well next time.


----------



## 263FPD

Just think of it this way, some people have sex for fun. Some people play with lights and create a trumped up pretrext to justify their activity. I am still waiting to hear how many lives CMPSA had saved by existing. I want testimonials. I don't want to hear about awards bestowed by other whackers, I want documented facts. If he produces them, then I for one shall aplaud his existance. Waiting............


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wait... This kid is STILL around? After he got *BITCH-SLAPPED* by the registrar, I thought he would just go away.

What can't this kid figure out? He's not part of any agency, nor does any agency want his help. No authority, no powers of anything... And now he's gonna go and attempt to dig up Gil's personnel file? Whaaaa...???

Baril, give it up guy. Seriously. You're playing with big boys, who DO NOT take kindly to whackers, or anyone really, digging into their personal life. If by any chance you happen to stumble upon this thread, and happen to read this post, I hope you take the advice I give freely, very seriously. Beat it. You lost the battles, and the war, it's time to find another hobby.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Gil said:


> I am more curious than concerned about your recent freedom of information act request to my department pertaining to my work schedule, vacation and sick time from 2006 to the present day.


He'll probably find some reason to conclude that your lack of use of any benefit time from October 2008-November 2009 was the result of some federal governement/military industrial complex conspiracy where you were sent to a foreign country under the cloak of a government mission.


----------



## vttroopah

I'm no longer a MASShole so I'm out of touch.

Who the hell is Mr. Baril?


----------



## OfficerObie59

vttroopah said:


> I'm no longer a MASShole so I'm out of touch.
> 
> Who the hell is Mr. Baril?


 That would be Masscops.NET


----------



## SPINMASS

Baril is unreal, he is like a parasite that never seems to go away.


----------



## Gil

SPINMASS said:


> Baril is unreal, he is like a parasite that never seems to go away.


I was thinking the same thing when I got the heads up about the request.



OfficerObie59 said:


> He'll probably find some reason to conclude that your lack of use of any benefit time from October 2008-November 2009 was the result of some federal government/military industrial complex conspiracy where you were sent to a foreign country under the cloak of a government mission.


I have alibis tho... from SPD, NAPD, PPD BPD and MSP they were with me, they can account for me and my actions.... (that little line might start a whole slew of new FOIA request lol) :yellowcarded:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

vttroopah said:


> I'm no longer a MASShole so I'm out of touch.
> 
> Who the hell is Mr. Baril?


He's the biggest assclown whacker that has ever been conceived.

He concocted a pretend agency called Central Mass Public Safety Association, or CMPSA. He was the self-proclaimed "Chief" of the organization, which had something to the effect of 4-5 vehicles that were outfitted with "Disaster Vehicle" plates. Apparently it was something of a registry loophole that he exposed and was able to obtain those plates under the guise that his agency was a non-profit agency that was at other agency's disposal for use during events or disasters... or whatever fuckery his imagination developed.

Using those special plates, their vehicles were outfitted with a plethora of antennas and red lights and strobes, enough to make the local volunteer firefighter sparkys look conservative in their choice of vehicle illumination devices.

He had a website that was devoted to showcasing their "Patrol" services as well as their vehicles and members, most of whom looked like the freaks from table 9 (Post thanks if you can name the movie). It was comical to see pictures of these fools hanging around at bicycling or charity events with their own self-issued badges and imaginary authority.

Fast forward to an MSP invest. The subsequent findings you can find on his hack of a site that is his retarded attempt at some level of vindication, which however only makes him look more pathetic than before. I'm a little foggy on the events that transpired afterwards, maybe someone with more knowledge than I can chime in, but I remember reading that the Registrar revoked their Disaster Vehicle plates because of his actions. I also recall reading that one of the CMPSA employees was stopped by an ACTUAL agency, and the CMPSA dope stated that they were, "With Homeland Security." I can't make this stuff up...

If I remember correctly, Baril attempted to sell a retired MSP Crown Vic that still had the french and electric paint scheme. He advertised it stating, "Imagine, driving around and having other State Troopers wave at you!"

Mike Baril is nothing more than someone who had attempted ALL THE WRONG WAYS to end up in public safety/law enforcement. His misguided attempts to become part of "the team" have all ended in failure, thus resulting in being upset with the crew at Masscops.com, and now in particular with Gil. Whatever his reasons are for attempting to investigate Gil's use of time off within his career, they are more than likely another attempt at self vindication for his assinine actions.


----------



## cc3915

That would be from "The Wedding Singer". LOL


----------



## HistoryHound

Beat me to it CC.

You know public information can be a great thing. I'm not going to waste more than two minutes on this guy, but I was curious about his charitable non-profit filings. So, I checked mass.gov & what did I find? I found his registration & tax filings.

Non-Profits & Charities

I don't know if it's my computer or the website, but when I clicked the link the image was really small. I had to save the doc to my desktop & open as a pdf. I thought some of his expenses were interestingly vague ($8.7k in "Other: Product & Services). This was after deducting $1k for Other: Uniform, abt $6k total auto expenses, abt $6k communication expenses, travel expenses, etc for a total of $28.3k expenses against $27.6k in donations.


----------



## mpd61

Hmmmm....Taxes, non-profit, charity, organization that provides....._services?_

IRS/DOR? anyone?:tounge_smile:


----------



## jettsixx

Home

http://www.jaguarpc.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-13220.html

http://www.masscops.net/entertainment/PublicRecords_FBI_041709.pdf

http://www.nps.gov/blac/parknews/november-2006-newsletter-2.htm


----------



## 263FPD

mpd61 said:


> Hmmmm....Taxes, non-profit, charity, organization that provides....._services?_
> 
> IRS/DOR? anyone?:tounge_smile:


Yeah, a hooker provides services too. So what? What a joke this guy is.


----------



## WSCCJMAJOR

Back in 2004 I received a paper cut while attending an event in Brimfield. Mike Baril was on scene and gave me a Transformers band-aid. He saved the entire trip and not a day goes by when I can't see him driving 50 miles per hour on the grass with those red and white lights and siren. He's truly a "special" guy and needs to be treated as such.


----------



## vttroopah

Well thank you for the education. I'm confused though. Usually the guy that wants to be a LEO, attempts to get in/along with LEOs. This guy's got his whacking all wrong..._All wrong...._
I should start a whacker training academy. Certification after 40 hours of curriculum for only $199.99. Anyone interested in being instructors? I'll certify _everyone_

Mr Baril, in honor of the World Cup, I give you :redcarded:


----------



## fra444

Unreal!....... that's all I got.


----------



## LGriffin

We can all agree that it's cute when a child dresses up as a police officer with their eyes all full of hope, but when an adult does so, it's just sad...


----------



## Inspector

I think I caught a photo of him passing through New Hampshire. Maybe he's hoping to expand his empire.


----------



## kwflatbed

Previous MC threads:

http://www.masscops.com/f39/cmpsa-whacker-bites-back-32542/

http://www.masscops.com/f39/cmpsa-still-around-23426/


----------



## mpd61

ICS Incident commander AND.........proud sponsor
http://www.longsjo.com/Racers_files/2009_Longsjo_Tech_Guide.pdf

Ego-centric goober!!!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## Rock

Welcome to Central MA Public Safety!

Wow.....just wow.


----------



## kwflatbed

Rock said:


> Welcome to Central MA Public Safety!
> 
> Wow.....just wow.


*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
*Our new web site coming soon. Thank you for your patience.*​
*Last Updated: Monday, June 11, 2007*

Weare still waiting for the update LOL​


----------



## vttroopah

Rock said:


> Welcome to Central MA Public Safety!


My internet shit blocker won't allow me to follow that link. I was looking for a laugh too... damn


----------



## j809

Home

---------- Post added at 18:52 ---------- Previous post was at 18:52 ----------

CMPSA NEW WEBSITE

---------- Post added at 18:57 ---------- Previous post was at 18:52 ----------

Check this out, wow just wow

MASSCOPS.NET


----------



## vttroopah

Worst website ever.


----------



## 263FPD

Wow!!!

What a high seed web page Mikey has. Yawn.


----------



## j809

Did you guys see all the documents this fool posted onm that website. He is a complete conspiracy nut. WOW


----------



## 263FPD

Someone should tell him there is a big sale on tinfoil at the local Stop & Shop.


----------



## jettsixx

you all do know that he will now try to figure out who everyone is and contact your departments to get records of when you were working so he can figure out if you were posting stuff here while at work. :tounge_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

jettsixx said:


> you all do know that he will now try to figure out who everyone is and contact your departments to get records of when you were working so he can figure out if you were posting stuff here while at work. :tounge_smile:


Thats exactly what he is doing, pos.


----------



## jettsixx

I know, he has tried several times in the past. Who cares if you post here while at work that is between you and your department no one else.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## cc3915

This guy must think he's quite the internet detective. He's just grasping at straws. His attempts at intimidation will fail and he'll be further exposed for the poser that he really is.


----------



## HistoryHound

jettsixx said:


> you all do know that he will now try to figure out who everyone is and contact your departments to get records of when you were working so he can figure out if you were posting stuff here while at work. :tounge_smile:


Good luck to him. I'm a police friendly civilian who is currently on medical leave from the private sector. I can poste whenever the mood strikes.


----------



## LGriffin

j809 said:


> ---------- Post added at 18:52 ---------- Previous post was at 18:52 ----------
> 
> CMPSA NEW WEBSITE


That's quite a patch. I can just picture him sitting among his "colleagues" at table 9 discussing what to add to the patch after a mean game of dungeons and dragons.


----------



## j809

The best part of all those documents that he posted online is his letter to be appointed as a permanent intermittent police officer and then the next letter is his resignation letter that he had to leave. Then is an email from someone at town hall saying this kid has a lot of issues and problems and always wanted to be a cop and couldn't. He also has in there that a college PD with members probably from Masscops called him with a bomb threat to blow up his car into whacker land. LOL
Mike, use this energy for something positive, go to school, advance yourself and leave this vendetta behind, it's no good for anyone.


----------



## OfficerObie59

jettsixx said:


> you all do know that he will now try to figure out who everyone is and contact your departments to get records of when you were working so he can figure out if you were posting stuff here while at work. :tounge_smile:


The funny thing about that is that the sites posts are not publicly timrdtamped with the time of day outside of one day. So to find out what time of day the posts were made, he'd have to either have a ledger of the minutes posts were made or find a legit legal reason to subpeona the records.

Of course he could always ask the site owner nicely, but being that he's the target of this...


----------



## 263FPD

LGriffin said:


> That's quite a patch. I can just picture him sitting among his "colleagues" at table 9 discussing what to add to the patch after a mean game of *dungeons* and *drag-queens.*


Fixed.


----------



## rg1283

If someone "gave me a hard time" and I use the term "hard time" in a BS way. Since last time I checked if you don't break the law 99.9% of the time the police don't bother you. 

I would take all of negative time wasting tactics against these respective agencies and channel that energy towards something positive. Maybe going to school and getting a degree in something of interest.

For multiple people from multiple state and local agencies to put their careers on the line for someone who was NOT breaking that law is BS. 

Anybody with half a brain after the first time being cited and charged with an offense would stop breaking the laws the cause this to happen. 

Involving the owner of this site who as far as I know has no involvement with you as far as criminal action goes is foolish.

Trying to prove a point like this is futile. Take some of the advice of the above posters and just comply with the laws which you have copies and links to on your web-site. Still play with the radios (don't transmit anywhere your not supposed to) and stop this wasteful Jackie Childs style legal tactics. 

Mikey reminds me of that guy in Framingham that runs that web site taking pictures of police cars parking illegally at 0300. 

As long as a police officer answers the radio when called and responds appropriately I could care less where they park in messed up small parking lots at 0300 at night.


----------



## Gil

rg1283 said:


> Involving the owner of this site who as far as I know has no involvement with you as far as criminal action goes is foolish.


Never met the man (spoke to him once, not by choice), Never set foot in the towns of Warren or Uxbridge, have never laid eyes on his special response vehicles tricked out with all of the illegal lights. Could care less about his self appointed fictional authority. Apparently the only reason I am in his cross-hairs because of this website and because of the opinions the members on MassCops have toward Mikey and his Emergency 51 play set and table 9 play mates.

I have information that he has submitted this same request to other agencies that involve other members of this site. As I mentioned previously I was more curious than concerned until I heard that one one of his previous request he was at the city/town hall demanding the home address of the member involved. That right there takes it to a different level. Sure my residence is no big secret and anyone with half a brain could probably figure it out but the data he has requested in the past and the alleged demands for a home address would make anyone think twice about Mikey's intentions.

FYI still no communications from Mikey or his attorneys.


----------



## HistoryHound

Why on Earth would he need an officer/trooper's home address? I know you guys are held to a different standard, but I would think stalking is stalking. If it's his intent to camp out & watch someone's home; then, I would think that elevates his actions to level far beyond a freedom of information request. And, let's just say he does camp out in front of one of your houses. What's he going to do when one of your neighbors calls the police? I know my neighbors would make the call. They have in the past when a car they didn't recognize was in front of the house. Good thing our friends aren't idiots. Beyond that, your families have a right to privacy. I know I would have an issue with someone sitting outside my house creeping on my kids. Honestly, this guy really needs another hobbie. I have a website that I use for research that would give me his info in less than 60 seconds and it's all public information. I won't share the site in a public forum. No need to give him any help. But why bother, he's not worth my time. Although, I do have plenty of free time for now & I have been bored lately. Just not that bored.


----------



## 263FPD

Home addresses? Really? Does he want to come over with a 12-pack and pizza? A fine bottle of scotch and a box of Cubans? I think not.

I had a guy I arrested once, tell me he knew where I lived. Not that I'd want him to come over, but I am sure he would never forget the welcome wagon.

---------- Post added at 15:13 ---------- Previous post was at 15:12 ----------

By the way Gil, have you considered utilizing the new Anti-Harrasment law?:smoke:


----------



## topcop14

263FPD said:


> ---------- Post added at 15:13 ---------- Previous post was at 15:12 ----------
> 
> By the way Gil, have you considered utilizing the new Anti-Harrasment law?:smoke:


I was thinking the same thing.

Also if some low life that has alot of time on his hands decides to make a hobby out of stalking me or my family, they are going to have a BIG problem. I will leave it at that. Should they make the mistake of coming by the house when I am not around, The family dog will say high in my absense. She has a very strong maternal instinct and my wife and kids are hers as far as she is concerned. Oh and she has been on doggie probation in the past for her "protective insticts".


----------



## niteowl1970

Mr. Baril is going down a dark path that I don't think he's prepared to handle. He must be so delusional that he thinks his scare tactics are going to intimidate all that have spoken about him on this site. It's just creepy that he's been inquiring about members home addresses.


----------



## kwflatbed

My lawyer laughs every time I mention Baril's name after
the last episode with him on MC.


----------



## mpd61

niteowl1970 said:


> Mr. Baril is going down a *dark path* that I don't think he's prepared to handle. He must be so *delusional* that he thinks his scare tactics are going to *intimidate* all that have spoken about him on this site. It's just *creepy* *that he's been inquiring about members home addresses*.


Or in clinical terms: his ongoing and continued efforts to gather personal information regarding a group of law-abiding citizens of this commonwealth may be indicative of an obsessive and harmful pre-occupation with matters of a trivial manner, which the subject exhibits as an additional paranoia in relation to those same fellow citizens. MGL CH.123/S.12 begins to come to mind. It is this members fervent hope that this individual receives some of our quality mental health services that are available in this state.


----------



## 263FPD

mpd61 said:


> Or in clinical terms: his ongoing and continued efforts to gather personal information regarding a group of law-abiding citizens of this commonwealth may be indicative of an obsessive and harmful pre-occupation with matters of a trivial manner, which the subject exhibits as an additional paranoia in relation to those same fellow citizens. MGL CH.123/S.12 begins to come to mind. It is this members fervent hope that this individual receives some of our quality mental health services that are available in this state.


Yes, 
metal health Services. TeeeHeeee!!!


----------



## lpwpd722

Thanks for the conversation, Gil. We'll keep in touch.


----------



## niteowl1970

A video of Michael Baril being section 12'd would be the greatest video ever made.


----------



## rg1283

Mikey must be mentally ill as evidenced by trying to ask for members addresses, etc. 

What is that going to accomplish? Bring a Pizza? If he does it better not be that dominoes crap. 

It seems totally irrational to be personally going after anyone in any situation (especially if they have NOTHING) to do with the situation.

This truly is sad that it has gotten to this level. I hope Mikey gets help.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Dear Mr Barill.

Go fuck yourself

Have a problem with it, hop the fence and we can talk about it.

Sent from my work terminal.


----------



## Gil

Nuke_TRT said:


> Dear Mr Barill.
> 
> Go fuck yourself
> 
> Have a problem with it, hop the fence and we can talk about it.
> 
> Sent from my work terminal.


I thought you guys were authorized to use deadly force if someone "hops" the fence...oh wait I get it... nm


----------



## SinePari

Hey Mikey,


----------



## Gil

He wouldn't make it through boot camp...


----------



## Tuna

An open letter to Mikey

Mikey, it's me Tuna. Remember me? I'm the guy who got you sooooo pissed off you went to my Dept. and demanded sactions. I think it was something along the lines of your gang being retrofitted with plastic vaginas, that set you off. Was it you who asked people on my dept. "Who's the EPO from Billerica?" Like I said before, don't be sniffing around places where you have no business. If you do decide to come around make sure I'm home, you'll get a fair shake from me. Can't say the same for the wife and pups. Anyway, where you been? I understand you were the Key Note Speaker at the annual Fudge Packers Convention. I heard your speech had alot of DEPTH but you STRECHED it out a bit. How's those pasenger plates working for you? No more "lighting it up" to get to the carrot snapping contest ummm. Anyway have fun with your new endever and try to keep your pants on next time you get pulled over, police don't like that type of behavior.:shades_smile:


----------



## Kilvinsky

What ever happened to the smileyface that would point up and laugh? That would be appropriate right now!

In looking over the guys website (what there is of one) I believe in my heart that what could have been a very useful and professional organization with very real merit has become Conspiracy Central with no worth what-so-ever, all because instead of just performing a service, he's got to over inflate his importance, experience and usefulness.

The general purpose of his organization, as he states it, is very comendable, but sheesh, what happened that made him snap? It's almost like if a detective was investigating a b&e to a porta-john and was convinced he was about to crack the Little Lindberg Case once and for all. DELUSIONAL!

It's more sad to me than anything else, really. I've always said, I have no real problem with whackers so long as they don't get in my way when I'm trying to do my job. You want to help, ok, stay over there and keep and eye out for something; hold this for a moment; could you lock my car up for me; could you stay behind this DMV with your yellow lights on while I respond to an important call; stuff like that. Fine, if it makes him/her happy and actually assists me in some way, I'm all for it. Being slightly over eager can be dealt with and channeled into something good, being *VERY* over eager is dangerous.

But for God's Sake, don't interfere and if you're told to take a hike, you'll make a lot more friends by taking the hike than getting all pissy. Help is a good thing, interference is a PAIN IN THE ASS.

And threats, well SCREW YOUR THREATS and attempts at intimidation you pusswad, you've proven yourself to be worthless in the eyes of all rational sane people and should just go curl up in a ball and leave the real world alone.


----------



## j809

He'll probably take complaints on everyone here for cyberbullying.


----------



## Deuce

Hey Mikey, don't go away mad; just go away...


There, now do I too qualify for the Harassment Prevention Order everyone else is gettin'?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper




----------



## Gil

justanotherparatrooper said:


>


Thanks Jap... I was just about to eat too... scratch that idea

---------- Post added at 20:10 ---------- Previous post was at 19:02 ----------

*CCPSA???*



> The Tokeneke Classic is a bicycle race organized by and for racers, looping around the Berkhamsted reservoir in central Connecticut.


TokenekeClassic Home


----------



## Johnny Law

SPINMASS said:


> Baril is unreal, he is like a parasite that never seems to go away.


You're thinking of the clap, that never goes away no matter how many LED's you jerk off to.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I thought it was herpes that never went away. 

And that gentleman could use a good dentist.


----------



## rg1283

This guy is truly nuts he tried to go after Bruce too. Who has nothing to even remotely do with the situation.

For someone to even resign from being a reserve officer and to deviate in forming their own department is crazy.

How did they get all the money to do this? I think they may have conned donations. As evidenced by some of the documentation on masscops.net with the Jet Ski.


----------



## jettsixx

Are you sayin' that they might have committed fraud? Cant be. Maybe someone should investigate CMPSA like he is trying to "investigate us".


----------



## Roy Fehler

So this tool bag is going to pore over 4 years of attendance records, comparing them to posts on this website, in the hope of what? This brings "too much time on your hands" to a whole new level. 

I find it highly amusing, thinking of the many, many hours this dork is going to waste, tilting at windmills.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Dork Quixote*

Oh, and don't forget, BRUCE said bad things about him, THAT'S why* HE MUST PAY!*


----------



## SinePari

Roy Fehler said:


> So this tool bag is going to pore over 4 years of attendance records, comparing them to posts on this website, in the hope of what? This brings "too much time on your hands" to a whole new level.
> 
> I find it highly amusing, thinking of the many, many hours this dork is going to waste, tilting at windmills.


Lest we forget about clowns like the one in Framingham filming troopers parked in handicap spots at 3 am, and devoting his entire purpose in life to an anti-establishment website.

They

Are

Watching

You


----------



## Foxy85

Just to touch on this. A few months back, I received an unofficial BOLO from one of my dispatchers. It was roughly 0100, and someone called in a B/W cruiser with no markings stopped behind another vehicle (blues on) near the West Brookfield / Warren town line. By the time one of the officers responded to the area in which was described by the passing motorist, the vehicle and "cruiser" were GOA. 

A long story short, dispatch did some digging around, and from what I understand, the only cruisers with that paint scheme are out of Warren. Low and behold not soon before the incident, a retired Warren cruiser was confirmed to be sold to none other than Mr. Baril.

I can neither confirm nor deny that the above incident happen, but it certainly adds up to a big ????????? - that and considering he is now based out of Warren? Makes for an interesting situation.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Does anyone else remember the Adam-12 episode where they had a whacker jumping their radio calls? Malloy's take on it was perfect for this situation: "He hates cops, he just wants the power we have".


----------



## jedediah1

Gil said:


> He wouldn't make it through boot camp...


hopefully on hand grenade day


----------



## Roy Fehler

mtc said:


> TV cops have more real life powers than real live sworn officers - in THIS state, anyway.


We can still use blue lights and sirens (for now), which Mikey would give his left one for.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I often use MY lights just because they're so darned pretty. I often sit in dark parking lots for hours on end watching them flash while I "rough up the suspect".

Did I just type that out loud?


----------



## 263FPD

Kilvinsky said:


> I often use MY lights just because they're so darned pretty. I often sit in dark parking lots for hours on end watching them flash while I "rough up the suspect".
> 
> Did I just type that out loud?


LOL, What a coinkydink. This Mikey guy, plays with his lights while he "Punches his clown."

Oh!!!!, You meant the samething:embaressed_smile:


----------



## Kilvinsky

I would never punch a clown. You gotta get too close and those 'people' make me nervous. Not a fear of clowns, just a suspicion.

Unless you're talking about the OTHER meaning, then, *YEAH*, for sure.


----------



## 263FPD

Kilvinsky said:


> I would never punch a clown. You gotta get too close and those 'people' make me nervous. Not a fear of clowns, just a suspicion.
> 
> Unless you're talking about the OTHER meaning, then, *YEAH*, for sure.


:wink_smile:

Urban Dictionary: punching the clown


----------



## LGriffin

Gil, If we had a smilie "punching the clown," we wouldn't have to make these distinctions. Just a thought for site improvement. You could put a little CMPSA hat on him and call him "wacker."


----------



## HistoryHound

263FPD said:


> :wink_smile:
> 
> Urban Dictionary: punching the clown


I learned my lesson the first time I clicked on one of those links. I'm not doing it again. I'll just have to stick with my imagination on this one.










By the way, know how many pictures of obama come up when you search for clown images? A lot.


----------



## 263FPD

> By the way, know how many pictures of obama come up when you search for clown images? A lot.


Why do I not doubt it?:teeth_smile:


----------



## Kilvinsky

263FPD said:


> :wink_smile:
> 
> Urban Dictionary: punching the clown


YEAH, that's what I meant! Hey, I'm a GUY!


----------



## 263FPD

Kilvinsky said:


> YEAH, that's what I meant! Hey, I'm a GUY!


I never doubted that for a minute.


----------



## Cyrix142

Respect Authority.


----------



## CJIS

respect the red X


----------



## Lost

263FPD said:


> :wink_smile:
> 
> Urban Dictionary: punching the clown


Haha. Best part of this article:


> Also known as Roughing up the Suspect.


----------



## Johnny Law

When those LED's, strobes, or rotators come on, Mikey beats his dick like it owes him money.


----------



## sgthoskins

Who is Baril and do I need to add him to my list?


----------



## kwflatbed

sgthoskins said:


> Who is Baril and do I need to add him to my list?


Hit list maybe.


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## jedediah1

Wolfman said:


>


i see you couldn't find the undoctored picture....they really photoshopped that one up from the original seen below


----------



## sgthoskins

*Thanks for the intel Wolf*


----------



## 7costanza

There parents are definatley brother and sister, and dont worry Mike you slimy little douche im at home posting this.


----------



## kwflatbed

From left, Daniel A. Chauvin , Wendy M. Beltramini-White and Michael J. Baril stand in front of the Uxbridge police station. (Alex Witkowicz photo)

Freitas case to be heard

If you hear this call sign run away.

Call Sign: N1PSE, Previous Call Sign: KB1HKK, Licensee ID: L00252388
Grant Date: 04/19/2002, Expiration Date: 04/19/2012, Certifier: Michael J Baril
Registrant: Michael J Baril, Warren, MA 01083-0542​


----------



## 263FPD

Wasn't that plate supposed to be turned in?


----------



## sgthoskins

Two words : Pencil Neck


----------



## 263FPD

sgthoskins said:


> Two words : Pencil Neck


Two more words: Needle Dick


----------



## Johnny Law

263FPD said:


> Wasn't that plate supposed to be turned in?


What a douchebag standing there with the Commonwealth's property, sporting half a bat with the thought of getting his red light permit back. Hey knob gobbler Mikey, you don't own those plates, they belong to the Registry, you don't get to keep them. Jag off.


----------



## mpd61

Thank the Lord above that there exists a mechanism of checks and balances in which a dedicated Emergency Response Professional (Senior Whacker), a diligent Private Investigator ( Junior Whacker), and a Concerned Citizen (K-9 Kook), can band together to fight such heinous affronts to public law, order and safety.

Honestly, I am so fucking glad that among Mass State Troopers being killed, Military members being killed, Mothers, Children and elderly being struck in pedestrian accidents, youths being shot on porches, and other mundane things occuring in this commonwealth recently, that a fellow like Mike Baril can contribute to saving the lives of so many bicyclists and kayakers from dehydration in this state, I mean damn!, thank god he's got the balls to stand up to the evil perpetrated against him by the various law enforcement agencies of this state. Hey! was that a run-on sentence or what?

Mike, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE.....go away and take a long vacation. You really need one
:banghead:


----------



## DoD102

First I'm hearing of this as well...???? I don't need anyone to dig up old stuff. Maybe a "brief" pm would suffice....


----------



## 8MORE

263FPD said:


> Wasn't that plate supposed to be turned in?


If it was supposed to be turned in to the RMV and was not. Does the RMV still require a form filled out, Signed and submitted that the plate is lost, Stolen..... Yes, here it is.. http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/20028.pdf And this statement.."I affirm that all statements herein are true to the best of my knowledge and belief.
FALSE STATEMENTS ARE PUNISHABLE BY FINE, IMPRISONMENT OR BOTH (Gen Laws Ch. 90, Sec. 24)"
I would love to hear the explanation he gives.


----------



## Gil

Hey... I saw that plate yesterday


----------



## HistoryHound

Maybe it's his version of a handicapped plate. It lets you know that the owner of the vehicle suffers from certain mental health issues like being delusional, having a napoleon complex, narcicism, being emotionally stunted, persecution complex & is unable to perform any legitiamte public safety duties. You never know, one day you might see designated spaces for whacker parking next to handicapped spots. What's with the lights? Maybe it's my computer, but they look pretty blue in the picture.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Photo shop HH :teeth_smile:


----------



## Gil

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Photo shop HH :teeth_smile:


 You got me JAP, that's actually a mall security vehicle that sneaked into yesterdays welcome home escort..


----------



## HistoryHound

I'm just a wee bit overtired today. Didn't think of photoshop. But, then again, nothing would surprise me with this guy.


----------



## 263FPD

Gil said:


> You got me JAP, that's actually a mall security vehicle that sneaked into yesterdays welcome home escort..


Mall Security? Pretty convincing looking cruiser. Did you photoshop the bluelights Gil?


----------



## Mass

SUMMARY OF FACTS:
Individuals Employed by: Wackerville CMPSAhole
Mr. Buril, it has been found that you are a TOOL!​


----------



## HistoryHound

Mass said:


> SUMMARY OF FACTS:
> 
> Individuals Employed by: Wackerville CMPSAhole
> 
> Mr. Buril, it has been found that you are a TOOL!​


Calling him a tool implies usefulness. He serves no useful purpose.


----------



## Big.G

Gil said:


> You got me JAP, that's actually a mall security vehicle that sneaked into yesterdays welcome home escort..


I thought Snipe rode a segway???


----------



## 263FPD

HistoryHound said:


> Calling him a tool implies usefulness.* He serves no useful purpose*.


Oh. I don't know. May be he does serve a purpose....
Every TOOL has a use!!!


----------



## Inspector

If Mr. Baril and his cohoarts really want to serve let them go down to the local recruiter and sign up for military service. Then again taking such a step to defend and serve your country takes real dedication, skills and ability. As for any other questions one may have it's still "Don't ask, Don't tell."


----------

